# Lorbek, Barac still on Pacers' radar



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> The Pacers' two European prospects are still on the radar, albeit in different vectors.
> 
> Slovenian Erazem Lorbek, the former Michigan State forward drafted No. 46 overall in 2005, is coming off the best season of his career, while Croatian Stanko Barac (taken at No. 39 in 2007) struggled before breaking a bone in his foot in April.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800025948

I forgot about these two guys. Barac doesn't sound too promising but Lorbek could have a decent shot at cracking our line-up in the future.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

2 bums who are not even worth talking about.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 2 bums who are not even worth talking about.


Lorbek's solid. He doesn't play D or rebound, but he can pass, shoot, and score around the basket well enough. Stanko sucks.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

lorbek is a possibility (but not likely) barac is not a chance.


----------

